# Boot sizing question



## ICary (Aug 2, 2013)

My track spikes, daily running shoes and vibrams are all 13. My snowboard boot is a 12. Hope it helps.


----------



## Extremo (Nov 6, 2008)

ICary said:


> My track spikes, daily running shoes and vibrams are all 13. My snowboard boot is a 12. Hope it helps.


I am a 10.5 US on the scale, ride a size 10 in most boots, but have run into instances where I need a 9.5 in some models. I find if you can't try them on, which is usually the case, it's best to size down a half to full size.


----------



## Some Guy (Mar 13, 2013)

Thanks guys. This does help me out some. Maybe we need a running thread...


----------



## xIceHoundx (May 12, 2013)

Honestly man sizing will depend strongly on brand, and even within brand the different insoles may fit and feel differently and make a huge difference. I wear size 11.5 converse military boots, size 11.5 converse low tops, size 12 and 13 etnies skate shoes, size 12 running shoes (so as you can see between different types of shoes and different brands you can see a big difference in sizings, I would say im a size 12 in most tho). but when it comes to snowboard boots both the DCs and ThirtyTwos ive ordered over the internet in size 12 have been a bit too tight on the toes and a bit painful. Your best bet truly is to go into a shop and try on boots until you find that magical fit you love. I only stick to ordering online because im a soldier stationed in Germany and shops are few and far between where im at, hugely over price, and at the end of the day id rather put my money back into my own country. Not to mention I want my US brands.


----------



## ICary (Aug 2, 2013)

Totally agree.


----------



## theMayor (Jul 30, 2013)

I wear a 10.5 running shoe, 11 everything else, and a size 12 Vans boot... but I plan to jump to a 12.5 or maybe 13 this year because my toes are cramped in my boots with thick socks.

My suggestion is to get a size larger than you think. You can always wear thicker socks to fill the gap.


----------



## bseracka (Nov 14, 2011)

theMayor said:


> I wear a 10.5 running shoe, 11 everything else, and a size 12 Vans boot... but I plan to jump to a 12.5 or maybe 13 this year because my toes are cramped in my boots with thick socks.
> 
> My suggestion is to get a size larger than you think. You can always wear thicker socks to fill the gap.


Ignore this, terrible advice. Going bigger, or buying a boot that doesn't fit will lead to heel lift and other size related problems. Thick socks are not a solution to a poorly fitting boot.


----------



## xIceHoundx (May 12, 2013)

bseracka said:


> Ignore this, terrible advice. Going bigger, or buying a boot that doesn't fit will lead to heel lift and other size related problems. Thick socks are not a solution to a poorly fitting boot.


This isn't the best advice, but given the OP is in nearly the same situation as myself being a US soldier in Germany where there isn't a ton of places to find boots, especially something like higher end boots like the 2014 Burton Ions I know hes on the hunt for. Im also planning to get ahold of a set of 2014 Burton Ions and ill be ordering up a set of size 13 and hopefully they fit up right as in my experience thus far size 12 was too little, and if they aren't right ill just send them back and change up the size.


----------



## theMayor (Jul 30, 2013)

bseracka said:


> Ignore this, terrible advice. Going bigger, or buying a boot that doesn't fit will lead to heel lift and other size related problems. Thick socks are not a solution to a poorly fitting boot.


If you read the original post, you'd see the OP cant try on boots. For you to proclaim my advice is "terrible" is asinine and makes yourself look like a douche. I would ALWAYS rather wear a boot slightly too large than one that is too small.


----------



## bseracka (Nov 14, 2011)

Boots typically run big to accurate and get bigger after they pack out. Suggesting someone to upsize on an unknown quantity, is bad advice. He'd be better off buying for his actual foot size, or downsizing a 1/2 size all things being equal. The op can also post/search for threads related to sizing on the boots he's looking at.


----------



## Mystery2many (Aug 14, 2013)

If you have the available income, I would buy two pairs of your desired boot in you're normal size and a half size smaller from a site that has a good return policy. And to pick a boot, I would research weather the boot is better for wider feet or narrow feet, and go off of what kind of foot you have.


----------



## hktrdr (Apr 3, 2012)

theMayor said:


> If you read the original post, you'd see the OP cant try on boots. For you to proclaim my advice is "terrible" is asinine and makes yourself look like a douche. I would ALWAYS rather wear a boot slightly too large than one that is too small.


Horse shit. The OP is in Germany and will surely have the opportunity to pass through a reasonable sized town/city there before the season starts, so he will have ample opportunity to try boots. Even if he has to make slight detour/spend a few hours to do so, that is still a much preferable solution to trying to compensate for a badly fitting boot.

And no, you should not get too large a boot and compensate with thick socks :thumbsdown:


----------



## Some Guy (Mar 13, 2013)

I will not be compensating with thick socks and will hopefully be able to get to try some stuff on this weekend. I have almost no time on Saturdays and weekdays. The country shuts down on Sunday so that isn't an option sadly. If not i might be able to on the first saturday of October. My season probably won't start until Thanksgiving so that is a plus on time. I am hoping the city I will be in saturday will have open shops with some stock i can try on. I am considering just going off of my foot measurements and buying the one closest to that and the one a half size up.


----------



## bseracka (Nov 14, 2011)

Closest and 1/2 size down makes more sense than 1/2 size up. How would you descibe your foot i.e. normal, narrow, wide?


----------



## Some Guy (Mar 13, 2013)

I think my feet are normal width. I have only recently learned that most every shoe I own is oversized. I am wearing size 11 Vans (not board boots, just the shoes) and should probably be wearing size 10.5. The kick your foot on the wall and measure method says i should wear 9.5. I am not sure how well I did it, so I figured I would buy a half up as well. I wear 11.5 running shoes and could probably size down a half from there. I have just found out that I might be able to try on some boots the weekend after this one. If not I am practically stuck with nowhere near a ski place selection in what most people would consider smallish town mall or internet.


----------



## poutanen (Dec 22, 2011)

theMayor said:


> My suggestion is to get a size larger than you think. You can always wear thicker socks to fill the gap.





theMayor said:


> If you read the original post, you'd see the OP cant try on boots. For you to proclaim my advice is "terrible" is asinine and makes yourself look like a douche. I would ALWAYS rather wear a boot slightly too large than one that is too small.


There is no facepalm meme image good enough for the facepalm that I wish to convey right now...

OP: I typically wear an 8.5 shoe or so, started out in larger boots but never got comfortable until I ended up in a size 8 boot. That said, once you've had a set of PROPER fitting boots on, you'll never go back. With proper fitting boots you don't have to tie them tight, and you don't have to crank your bindings.


----------



## Some Guy (Mar 13, 2013)

Thanks Poutanen. It sounds like I should probably be looking in the 9.5 or 10 zone. Not having to tie tight or crank bindings sounds nice...


----------



## Extremo (Nov 6, 2008)

I also have to add that the amount of time you ride depends on how your boot should fit. 

I ride close to 100 days a year and know that after around the 10-20 day mark boots will fit much looser than when they are purchased so I calculate that into my sizing. I put up with the discomfort for the first week or two knowing that they will fit the way I want once they get through the break in period.

But for someone who only rides a few days a year, riding a boot that never reaches full break in won't be ideal...it will take a few seasons to get there.


----------



## Some Guy (Mar 13, 2013)

The boots will be for three years and I go every almost every Saturday and once a month a two day trip. Also a long trip over Christmas. I think I had over twenty days last year, maybe thirty. They will be my second pair, but the old pair is some stiffer (and older, got them used) Salomons. Stiff boots should last 100 days on the snow, right?


----------



## poutanen (Dec 22, 2011)

Some Guy said:


> Thanks Poutanen. It sounds like I should probably be looking in the 9.5 or 10 zone. Not having to tie tight or crank bindings sounds nice...


No problem, but honestly trying them on is the only way to get a REALLY good fitting pair. My fiancee got lucky and found a great fitting pair after trying on various sizes of only 3-4 different models. Turns out she went to a cheaper boot in a cheaper brand but she loves them.

They may actually hurt for the first bit if they're fitting right. Not hurt as in pressure points, but hurt like a new pair of skates. I wear a new pair aound the house for as long as possible before I actually ride in them (at LEAST one full evening at home 3-4 hours). Then on the hill tie them a little loose, take a few runs, and if they're not hurting you can tie a bit tighter.

Anyway, hope this helps. I would err on the side of slightly smaller than what you'd typically think, because I think most people are wearing boots too big.


----------



## Lamps (Sep 3, 2011)

hktrdr said:


> Horse shit. The OP is in Germany and will surely have the opportunity to pass through a reasonable sized town/city there before the season starts, so he will have ample opportunity to try boots. Even if he has to make slight detour/spend a few hours to do so, that is still a much preferable solution to trying to compensate for a badly fitting boot.
> 
> And no, you should not get too large a boot and compensate with thick socks :thumbsdown:


This is the answer.


----------

